# new here - posted in wrong place



## murphy749 (Aug 25, 2011)

This all started last Sept 2010 when I went in for a routine DR appt. The Dr noticed I had a lump in my neck. She did Tsh and T4 they were both normal. She sent me in for a Thyroid utrasound on Sept 13 here's the results of that one.

The right lobe 4.9 x 1.1x 1.8 cm left lobe 5.3 x2.3x2.2 cm.The isthmus measures 3mm.

A prominent 3x2 cystic nodule occuping the left lobe. 4 mm hypoechoic nodule in the isthmus and a 7mm hypoechoic nodule in the anterior lateral right lobe.

I was sent for and FNA on Sept 15,2010 the Dr aspirated all fluid out of it and scraped some calcifaction. All came back benign.

Just had another ultrasound done 8/17/2011 finding below.

Isthmus measures 3.1 mm in ap dimenson. Right lobe measures 3.9x 1.1 cm and the left lobe measures 3.2 x 1.2 cm. Within upper pole of right lobe there ia an 8 x3mm benign nodule. Normal vascularity. There is a 1.0 x 0.6 cm cystic nodule within the left lobe along with a 4x 3 mm solid appearing nodule.

This new endo only checked my TSH and it was 0.970 ranges 0.550 - 4.780
My question is should I be worried since the cyst in the left lobe is back?

Should I request all the nodules be checked she only wants to do the largest.

I noticed that the 7mm hypoechoic nodule isn't noted is it possible it just went away or has it changed to the 8x3 cystic one.

Also whats the chance of cancer in a cystic nodule? isn't is less of a chance of a nodule being cancer if it's just a cyst?

My dad had throat cancer so I'm kind of worried. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

murphy749 said:


> This all started last Sept 2010 when I went in for a routine DR appt. The Dr noticed I had a lump in my neck. She did Tsh and T4 they were both normal. She sent me in for a Thyroid utrasound on Sept 13 here's the results of that one.
> 
> The right lobe 4.9 x 1.1x 1.8 cm left lobe 5.3 x2.3x2.2 cm.The isthmus measures 3mm.
> 
> ...


Okay; if there was calicification on the rim of the cystic nodule, that is suspicious.

Hypoechoic suggests that things are thickening up meaning the echo is slow due to thickening.

But the most important thing of all is the solid nodule. FNA of that one is very very important.

It is my humble opinion the all of the above is suggestive of cancer. And that you are probably looking at having thyroidectomy.

Do you have swollen lymph nodes in the clavicle/neck area?

I do hope I am way off base and you seem to have a very very good doc who is on top of this.

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-hypoechoic-nodule.htm

Welcome and I am sorry for your troubles! Are you symptomatic?


----------



## murphy749 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for your response.No I don't have any swollen lymph nodes in my neck but I do have a pea size knot kind of to the back of my head that I haven't had checked yet. I do have a lot of issues but I was knocking all of them up to the fact that I'm in early menopause at 44. I have mood swings,sleepy all the time,sometimes insomnia,muscle aches, weight gain and my throat feels tight and my neck hurts on the left side. Sometimes it's like a stinging pain in my neck. Oh lets not forget I have ear pain too.I hope your off base too but I don't think you are. Cancer runs in my family on my dad's side. Dad throat cancer and he was cured of that and then at 64 died with lung cancer. 2 of his brothers had throat cancer and 1 brother had brain and his sister had pancreatic cancer. I'm pretty scared. I'm glad I found this forum it's good to have someone who understands what your going through. I go for my FNA on Sept 1st. Not looking forward to having needles in my neck again. Wish it would just go away. I read through the link and it really interesting. I gonna ask for solid looking nodule to be checked also. Thanks again for listening.

Murphy


----------

